# Need a personal chef/ deck hand Labor Day weekend???



## Chefmaster (Jul 16, 2014)

If anyone out there needs a personal chef/deck hand for Labor Day weekend, I will be free. I Have traveled quite a bit in the culinary field as a chef working in give star hotels, resorts, wine bars, etc.. If you are looking for a clean cut guy that has experience offshore fishing and can cook amazing food, then please pm me. Thanks and good luck out there!


----------

